# HandBag for my mother



## powder_puff (Nov 25, 2005)

My mom went out and bought a denim Louis Vuitton, shes 55 years old and I don't think the bag will suit her at all. We need to exchange it but I have no idea what bag would look good on a woman her age. If it was me shopping I could choose 100's to my liking. Any recs on what style of bag would look good. I want to choose something classic but not grandma and in the 1800- 2200 price range, doesn't need to be LV but something designer. I'm sure she just wants to show off her bag to her friends.


----------



## user2 (Nov 25, 2005)

Well if you have to return the bag you will get a coupon so a LV bag is the closest thing to get!

I call myself (as you might see at my nick) a little expert in things like LV so if you can tell me what she's like and what things she has in her purse I might help you!

The catalogue is right next to me....!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 25, 2005)

hmm, my mom is 65 and she has the epi leather alma, epi leather st. jacques, epi lussac, & damier nolita. she loves classic shapes more than the trendy ones. if your mom likes marc jacobs, the venetia is a really nice bag. she also has the classic chanel handbag. i think one of those would be great for your mom! (is it obvious who i get my LV addiction from? lol)


----------



## user2 (Nov 25, 2005)

My mom has a lot of "mature" friends that have the Houston in Monogram Vernis (they have a nice bronze color!)

Monogram Canvas:
* Popincourt Long
* Bucket
* Looping MM
* Ellipse!

Damier Canvas:
* Triana 
* Marais

Suhali (my absolute fave!!!)
* L'Afriolant
* L'Ingénieux

These are my recs!

For pics, check out www.vuitton.com

Hth!!


----------

